# First snow blower, first post!



## UpTheCreek (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

Just bought my first machine, a 28" SHO 306cc, model #921044. We just moved to Maine and I haven't touched a snow blower since I was a teen growing up in PA. That was some 35 years ago. Aside from a few nice features and certainly more power, they don't seem all too much different from the late '70s when I last used one.

I ended up buying it online. I'm handy with all things with an engine and figured I could handle almost anything to come along as well as the ongoing maintenance. If I have to use the warranty, so be it. The price difference was pretty big and I couldn't resist saving the money online. I bought it for $1285, to my door including lift-gate service.

I've already read the whole "auto turn" thread and watched the video on alignment and such. Any other tips on assembly of my new machine?

Thanks, what a GREAT forum and helped me come to my decision to get the Ariens! 

Howard (now praying for SNOW)


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you read the manual, step by step, and work on it slow and methodically, you should have NO problem with assembly. Ariens spells it out very easily, and if you have any problems, then just come back on this forum. There are many knowledgeable people on this forum that are very willing to help.

This Forum is fantastic, as you have seen.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome to the Snow Blower Forum

That's a nice Ariens you have, new machine doesn't need much but i'd check the oil level & maybe give it a coat of wax and buy a large mat to put under it in the garage. Just in time for winter/


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your nice new machine.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum utc !!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Up, welcome aboard !


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Howard,

Congrats on a really nice machine, good choice an excellent combo of performance at a reasonable price. RIT333 gave some good advice regarding just going over everything in the manual. If you ever had any doubts on anything Ariens tech support is very accessible they don't try to palm you off on the dealer like most other manufacturers.

Good luck with it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the SBF family. Hope to hear more from you as you get that new machine up and running and get a chance to use it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Howard :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## UpTheCreek (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome everybody, as well as the tips! I don't foresee any problems. Yes, this is a GREAT forum, thanks! :hope:

Howard


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi UpTheCreek :welcome:
Congrats on the new beast.ostpics:
:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## UpTheCreek (Aug 31, 2015)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> Hi UpTheCreek :welcome:
> Congrats on the new beast.ostpics:
> :white^_^arial^_^0^_




Agreed, but it ain't here yet!k:


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## UpTheCreek (Aug 31, 2015)

Elt31987 said:


> Welcome!


Thanks!


----------



## UpTheCreek (Aug 31, 2015)

Received the new blower this past Monday. Everything seems to be great, no issues whatsoever. I performed the housing adjustment, double checked all fasteners and fittings, air in tires made equal and ran it up and down my driveway, going through all speeds and such. Seems to track great and runs great. Only thing left for now are poly skids.

I must apologize, but I took some photos after giving it a fresh coat of wax, so excuse the shiny, new BRIGHTNESS! :blowerhug:

*Snow? * *BRING IT!!!!!! * 

Thanks for all the help and advice, fellas.


Howard


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You are going to have fun with that thing and will be grinning ear to ear when you use it for the first time on snow.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Congrats on your first machine! I just got mine too!


----------



## UpTheCreek (Aug 31, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> You are going to have fun with that thing and will be grinning ear to ear when you use it for the first time on snow.


I know it! I told my 21 yr. old son that he should be hugging and kissing it. When I pointed to the snow shovel, he figured out why! :icon_whistling:


----------



## UpTheCreek (Aug 31, 2015)

kwk11 said:


> Congrats on your first machine! I just got mine too!



Congrats! I hope it serves you well!


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

UpTheCreek said:


> I know it! I told my 21 yr. old son that he should be hugging and kissing it. When I pointed to the snow shovel, he figured out why! :icon_whistling:



I went through the same thing with my (too old) son that lives at home. It was a little different for us though, I told him I had spent the money and want to have "first refusal" on actually using it.

Until I tire of it.

Not likely though, I love it.


----------

